# i hate seeing bad ass rides on chinas!



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

What's up with that? Mutha fuckas got 57,58,59,....... rags on chinas. I got a street ride scraches and dings on the real deal DAYTONS.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Chinas for life


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Chicago-n said:


> Chinas for life


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Voltron said:


> What's up with that? Mutha fuckas got 57,58,59,....... rags on chinas. I got a street ride scraches and dings on the real deal DAYTONS.


Get those scratches and dings taken care of homie WTF


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

agreed but only on all chrome chinas. i give a pass to color matched only because they took the extra step to make them different. me personally only dayton or zenith but thats just me :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

payfred said:


> Get those scratches and dings taken care of homie WTF


Lol


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

Voltron said:


> What's up with that? Mutha fuckas got 57,58,59,....... rags on chinas. I got a street ride scraches and dings on the real deal DAYTONS.


:ugh:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

If someone was to replate a set of chinas with US Chrome, would they be as good as D's and Z's?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

i agree with voltron.
i have a street car on zeniths i bought in 1996 and so does my brother mario.he always said "shit, i have daytons for spares"
he does 
i bent a zenith a few months ago and now i put gold daytons so now i say" shit i have gold daytons for spares":rofl:
if you know me or my brother you know i aint bullshiting
ps i had color spoke chinas too so fuck you
pics for proof
on chinas









on zeniths









on gold daytons









gold ones









a little chrome









in the air









on the bumper




 a little chrome too












here is my brothers on daytons











on zeniths











thank you come again


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

oh and i know these arent 100 thousand dollar cars im just saying even us with street cars are riding like this:h5:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

CHINITHS ALL THE WAY


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I always wondered why they just couldn't spend a little more to get quality wheels.


----------



## really? (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

When I judged cars. I give them more points for zeniths and daytons.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back in the day, and still for me today, the wheels are the first thing i look at. what kills me is when some cars dont even have emblems on the spinners, just a hole in the middle of the spinner.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

what about the guys that think theyre the shit cus they have daytons, even tho they bought them used for less than what color matched chinas cost :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Guam707 said:


> I always wondered why they just couldn't spend a little more to get quality wheels.


i almost did then i saw the posts about leaky wheels and blue knockoffs


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

ROCK OUT said:


> what about the guys that think theyre the shit cus they have daytons, even tho they bought them used for less than what color matched chinas cost :roflmao:


:thumbsup:


My neighbor has a set of off-road 14" Daytons on his Regal. Homie thinks he's the shit with his US made D's. 
Truth be told, POS wires are curb rashed, dented and faded like a mofo.

Just because he has Ds doesnt make him a G, just a broke as foo with a $200 set of wire wheels :rofl:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> i almost did then i saw the posts about leaky wheels and blue knockoffs


They make dayton and zeniths small enough for models?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Chinas suck..I can tell the difference! I dont even like colored wheels..But, Im old fashioned!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Who gives a fuck, roll what ever damn spokes you want. Fuck what the next man thinks.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Who gives a fuck, roll what ever damn spokes you want. Fuck what the next man thinks.


I agree 100%


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

AGUILAR3 said:


> *What makes chinas so bad?* Is it the rust issues caused by cheap chrome?
> 
> If someone was to replate a set of chinas with US Chrome, would they be as good as D's and Z's?


Just a bunch of fools drinking the snobrider Koolaid on LIL.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I got chinas, but they triple golds... Now can I roll wit u big shots?............. Man fuck those wheels.... And maybe I'm saying that cuz I've never really stressed about getting sum. But from what I've seen those same D's and Z's you guys are so crazy about bend just as easy as chinas. If anything id rather just buy some real ass dayton Or zenith knock offs cuz them shit dont break


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> I got chinas, but they triple golds... Now can I roll wit u big shots?............. Man fuck those wheels.... And maybe I'm saying that cuz I've never really stressed about getting sum. But from what I've seen those same D's and Z's you gays are so crazy about bend just as easy as chinas. If anything id rather just buy some real ass dayton Or zenith knock offs cuz them shit dont break


where u gett tha triple golds from im looking to buy some


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Really??? Hating on chinas??? You must be bored or just a little kid


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> where u gett tha triple golds from im looking to buy some


They had a bunch of them at a tire shop over here in daygo w/ the gold knockoffs. But last I heard no one had them. Where u stay at?


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Who gives a fuck, roll what ever damn spokes you want. Fuck what the next man thinks.


yeah it's jus someones opinion. i got chinas on right now but got them Z's, for show, still in boxes waitin to throw on. i digg'em painted right. who paints Z's or D's? i role str8 chrome on them.


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

So nowadays its about chrome daytons and not colored chinas? are daytons to good to be color matched? or you figure they daytons so nuff said you made a point. i like em both as long as you lowriding shit, not everybody can afford sum d' or z's shit. plus they hard to get gotta special order and shit, chinas sold at the rim shop with tires.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Some tripple Gold ZENITHs would be the shit right about now.....but from what I've been reading, it's close to 18mo wait if you want Cali Z's. Add another 6 for KO's. :nosad:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I got some ALL gold 13x7 dz for 1,600 plus shipping. Problem solved haha


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

My hopper hops on 13in Dayton but i roll on China 13s on my daily


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Some tripple Gold ZENITHs would be the shit right about now.....but from what I've been reading, it's close to 18mo wait if you want Cali Z's. Add another 6 for KO's. :nosad:


 I know ha


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Voltron said:


> What's up with that? Mutha fuckas got 57,58,59,....... rags on chinas. I got a street ride scraches and dings on the real deal DAYTONS.


Dude, be quiet and go sit down. Having real D'z and a beat up "street" ride is like having new shoes and dirty laces. 

The brand of your rims don't rep you or your club. What matters is how clean and balanced your ride is in total and how it flows with the other rides in your club (if your in a club). Yes, it may be lame to have chinas and a 1000 dollar compass on the dash but clean is clean and thats what ALL lowriders should make their car to be ...CLEAN.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TOPFAN said:


> Chinas suck..I can tell the difference! I dont even like colored wheels..But, Im old fashioned!


Truspokes suck!!! lol...whats up sir?


----------



## phx1976 (Feb 8, 2011)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Who gives a fuck, roll what ever damn spokes you want. Fuck what the next man thinks.


 I hear that....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tru2thagame said:


> I got chinas, but they triple golds... Now can I roll wit u big shots?............. Man fuck those wheels.... And maybe I'm saying that cuz I've never really stressed about getting sum. But from what I've seen those same D's and Z's you gays are so crazy about bend just as easy as chinas. If anything id rather just buy some real ass dayton Or zenith knock offs cuz them shit dont break


the wheel game is all fucked up. its kind of like the hydraulic game alot of the parts come from the same person, slap a name on it and charge what u want. dig deep and you will see what im talking about.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Lol @ this topic!!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Think topic is stupid.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Voltron said:


> What's up with that? Mutha fuckas got 57,58,59,....... rags on chinas. I got a street ride scraches and dings on the real deal DAYTONS.


so what you are saying is your rims are worth more than your car?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Think topic is stupid. Most lowriders have or had a set of chinas.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> I got chinas, but they triple golds... Now can I roll wit u big shots?............. Man fuck those wheels.... And maybe I'm saying that cuz I've never really stressed about getting sum. But from what I've seen those same D's and Z's you guys are so crazy about bend just as easy as chinas. If anything id rather just buy some real ass dayton Or zenith knock offs cuz them shit dont break


U know what I wrote this last night when I was drunk and I was polishing up my chinas so I wanted to talk shit but I like those rims too. Maybe sumday I'll buy some


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

zs have chinas parts on them anyways do your home work maybe not the older one but the new ones do :thumbsdown: i thank the dish and something else is china parts


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

[


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

only hogs roll d's


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

lone star said:


> the wheel game is all fucked up. its kind of like the hydraulic game alot of the parts come from the same person, slap a name on it and charge what u want. dig deep and you will see what im talking about.


EXACTLY!!! What up dog??:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

lone star said:


> back in the day, and still for me today, the wheels are the first thing i look at. what kills me is when some cars dont even have emblems on the spinners, just a hole in the middle of the spinner.


x2 I like to look at the Japanese mags, they usually have close ups of the wheels and tires, and 90 percent are Z's or D's.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DIPPINIT said:


> EXACTLY!!! What up dog??:biggrin:


whats goin on big b. i see you doing your thing with the 63. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Truspokes suck!!! lol...whats up sir?


LMFAO!..I just thought Id be a hater for a day!:drama:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Ragtop Ted said:


> x2 I like to look at the Japanese mags, they usually have close ups of the wheels and tires, and 90 percent are Z's or D's.


Monkey see monkey do.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

lone star said:


> the wheel game is all fucked up. its kind of like the hydraulic game alot of the parts come from the same person, slap a name on it and charge what u want. dig deep and you will see what im talking about.


 Motherfuck China and the shit made there.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Motherfuck China and the shit made there.


Oh shit


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Go to JD for them z's. Lol!


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Voltron said:


> What's up with that? Mutha fuckas got 57,58,59,....... rags on chinas. I got a street ride scraches and dings on the real deal DAYTONS.


I think voltron does have a point, there is clean cars on china's, but lets keep it real, daytons and Zs do look better, it's always a plus to say I roll Ds, roll what you wanna roll on and that's it.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

lone star said:


> the wheel game is all fucked up. its kind of like the hydraulic game alot of the parts come from the same person, slap a name on it and charge what u want. dig deep and you will see what im talking about.


I know exactly what you're talking about, but the devil is in the details. The US _assembled_ wheels have better quality chrome, fit and finish regardless of where the _some _​of the components came from.

For the record, all my rides have D's.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tru2thagame said:


> They had a bunch of them at a tire shop over here in daygo w/ the gold knockoffs. But last I heard no one had them. Where u stay at?


San Bernardino


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> Think topic is stupid. Most lowriders have or had a set of chinas.


x2 and Im sure that if everybody could afford D's or Z's if you perfer than they would. Wheels are the finishing touch on the ride. I mean after everything is done...... then you buy the wheels


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Guam707 said:


> I always wondered why they just couldn't spend a little more to get quality wheels.


a little more??? I bought a set of chinas with tires for 500 shipped. called Dayton rep and they wanted 2700 for the same looking set all chrome 13x7's no tires and without shipping. Sounds like alot more than just your "little more"


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I had 1 sets of Chinas, and a set of McLeans on 2 different cars, neither of them gave me any issues, EVER.

I currently own a set of Z's that are about 4 years old. 3 of them sent back and and resealed, 1 of them fixed locally and 1 that STILL leaks. And
two of the KO's turned blue on the wing edges from taking them off and on. All 4 of them with less than 500 miles on them.

For me personally, I'm happy with a set of rims that I can TRUST.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Would people in china call chinas chinas?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

tru2thagame said:


> Would people in china call chinas chinas?


hmmmm :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a good one.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

When i was single and no kids i bought 3 sets of Daytons within 4 year span . But now married and kids it hard to buy a set of brand new daytons when tha kids want new video games and shoes and other stuff they need so i buy Galaxy 72 spoke now a little cheaper and not bad quality.Cuz tha wife and kids got to look good too not just tha car.:thumbsup:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> When i was single and no kids i bought 3 sets of Daytons within 4 year span . But now married and kids it hard to buy a set of brand new daytons when tha kids want new video games and shoes and other stuff they need so i buy Galaxy 72 spoke now a little cheaper and not bad quality . So my car looks good and so do my kids and wife:thumbsup:


 AMEN BROTHA


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

That's why I ride Taiwans


----------



## BettySanders (Aug 16, 2011)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> When i was single and no kids i bought 3 sets of Daytons within 4 year span . But now married and kids it hard to buy a set of brand new daytons when tha kids want new video games and shoes and other stuff they need so i buy Galaxy 72 spoke now a little cheaper and not bad quality.Cuz tha wife and kids got to look good too not just tha car.:thumbsup:


I feel your pain...you need to sacrifice a lot when it comes to family...


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Daytons and Zeniths all the way! 

Here are my 72 spoke cross lace Campbell Zeniths. This is actually my first lowrider project and first set of wheels. There was no way I could put chinas on my baby :no:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> That's why I ride Taiwans


:wow: :wow:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

slickpanther said:


> Daytons and Zeniths all the way! Here are my 72 spoke cross lace Campbell Zeniths. This is actually my first lowrider project and first set of wheels. There was no way I could put chinas on my baby :no:


 SHIT I WOULD OF PUT SOME CHINAS WITH THE MATCHING COLORED SPOKES ON THAT BIG ASS THING YEA THERE ZENITHS BUT THE ALL CHROME AINT DOIN SHIT FOR THIS CAR! COLORED CHINAS ALL DAY LONG


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> SHIT I WOULD OF PUT SOME CHINAS WITH THE MATCHING COLORED SPOKES ON THAT BIG ASS THING YEA THERE ZENITHS BUT THE ALL CHROME AINT DOIN SHIT FOR THIS CAR! COLORED CHINAS ALL DAY LONG


It's funny you said that because there's nothing I hate more in the lowrider game than colored wheels :barf:... And old school traditional lowriders that don't lay all the way. To me, colored wheels belong on hot rods and rat rods. I only consider all chrome and chrome and gold a lowrider wheel. But that's just me.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

why do Z's cost so much?????? im sure other US companies can make the same quality rim for alot less$$$ plus less of a wait, and better service.

im in retail and ive found that people who pay big$$$ automatically think its a better product. just because its alot more expensive.

DONT GET ME WRONG, I LOVE THE LOOK, AND THE FACT THEYRE A BETTER PRODUCT. But it just feels like they got a monopoly on the game.................

my 2c. 
and sometimes it aint worth even that


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Daytons only


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sadly my 400 dollar, 6 year old chinas outlasted my 2300 dollar garbage ass new school Zs.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah i had one set of daytons last me 16 years i bought those in 1992 but tha sets i bought in tha late nineties didnt last but 3 or 4 years


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

maximus63 said:


> I agree 100%


You ever notice how people rants and pet peeves mostly revolve around what they already have or can easily acquire?? 

I know everyone wants a $3000 set of wheels on their $80 set of tires, but if it was between custom paint and trading for a set of expensive, slightly more detailed rims that are going to receive tons of curb damage anyway..


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

100 spokes look alot better, kinda like straight teeth look better than gapped teeth , feel me!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

slickpanther said:


> It's funny you said that because there's nothing I hate more in the lowrider game than colored wheels :barf:... And old school traditional lowriders that don't lay all the way. To me, colored wheels belong on hot rods and rat rods. I only consider all chrome and chrome and gold a lowrider wheel. But that's just me.


 That just makes you a plain ass lowrider owner lmao... I do chrome gold color what ever sets my car off better im gona do it but thats just me! I also do graphics stripping and leaffing on my LOWRIDERS are you gona say thats hot rod style to? TTT FOR COLORED CHINAS


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

71chevy said:


> 100 spokes look alot better, kinda like straight teeth look better than gapped teeth , feel me!


 X93


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> That just makes you a plain ass lowrider owner lmao... I do chrome gold color what ever sets my car off better im gona do it but thats just me! I also do graphics stripping and leaffing on my LOWRIDERS are you gona say thats hot rod style to? TTT FOR COLORED CHINAS


lol good shit. I'm just a sucker for OG themed lowriders. OG themed lowriders stand the test of time and never get played out. It really depends on the car. Some cars have such bad ass body lines that they don't need all that extra stuff  I'm sorry.... As long as my pocket book will allow... Zenith and Daytons only.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> the wheel game is all fucked up. its kind of like the hydraulic game alot of the *parts come from the same person, slap a name on it and charge what u want.* dig deep and you will see what im talking about.


exactly. you can buy the chinas in bulk here and they will print whatever name you want on the box then u can call them your own brand. Thats how everybody else does it.

http://nancye.en.made-in-china.com/product/omnEBDQujxhL/China-Gold-Wire-Wheel-Motor-Wheels.html


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

71chevy said:


> 100 spokes look alot better, kinda like straight teeth look better than gapped teeth , feel me!


lol, I always thought 100 spokes looked too crowded in the dish like a bitch with too many front teeth in her grill. 72 spoke straight laces look way better, relaxed


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Some tripple Gold ZENITHs would be the shit right about now.....but from what I've been reading, it's close to 18mo wait if you want Cali Z's. Add another 6 for KO's. :nosad:




















i got the best of both, all gold Z's and color matched chinas


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Motherfuck China and the shit made there.


Half the shit in the states made in china, even if its stateside since china owns about half the US now......welcome to China Nín hǎo bitches


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> Half the shit in the states made in china, even if its stateside since china owns about half the US now......welcome to China Nín hǎo bitches


which is so true, we as a country are in such a sad state nowadays that all we have US made is meat and some vegetables. all these clothes, shoes fuckin Nikes etc is all made in china. We dont hardly make shit of our own now.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

but thats a different subject lol


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good points all tha way around but to each there own 10 years ago i would of been on tha i only ride daytons trip but like many of us lowriders in our mid 30s wife and kids changed our way of buying things for tha ride but i think my 72 spoke galaxys still look pretty damn good for half tha price of Ds


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

_30,40,50.........100thosand$$$ rides on chinas_ :bowrofl::bowrofl: SOME PEOPLE JUST LOVE TO ROLL PRETEND DAYTONS, HOPEING TO FOOL PEOPLE THAT DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER. PEOPLE THAT HAVE THE NERVE TO RIDE ON WHEELS MADE BY 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE BOYS, PROBABLY WEAR FAKE JEWELRY TOO. "FAKE IT TILL I MAKE IT" ATTITUDE DOESN'T WORK FOR ME. I'M A BLACK BELT KARATE INSTRUCTOR AND ONE OF MY JOBS IS TO CHASE OUT FIGHTERS THAT ARE GOING TO GET HURT, AND WITH THAT BEING SAID, LOWRIDEING IS NOT FOR EVERYONE, IT'S AN EXPENSIVE SPORT. MAYBE THEY SHOULD STICK TO LOWRIDER BIKES.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

I may not knOw karate, but I do know puh-tah-sos!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> lol, I always thought 100 spokes looked too crowded in the dish like a bitch with too many front teeth in her grill. 72 spoke straight laces look way better, relaxed


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> i got the best of both, all gold Z's and color matched chinas


this ole stuntin ass niga! lol! sup mikey mike


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

slickpanther said:


> lol good shit. I'm just a sucker for OG themed lowriders. OG themed lowriders stand the test of time and never get played out. It really depends on the car. Some cars have such bad ass body lines that they don't need all that extra stuff  I'm sorry.... As long as my pocket book will allow... Zenith and Daytons only.


yez zir! fool slick an ole jim jones ass noooga!


----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

slickpanther said:


> Daytons and Zeniths all the way!
> 
> Here are my 72 spoke cross lace Campbell Zeniths. This is actually my first lowrider project and first set of wheels. There was no way I could put chinas on my baby :no:




That looks real clean bro....I'm not a fan of cross laced but ur ride looks kool....I laugh at DUMMIES who think having more paint on there wheels makes them more custom and we ROCK MULTI CANDY PAINT JOBS ALL THEY LONG....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ain't nuthin wrong with candy on a car and on the wheels. Just like my lady says. The shoes have to match the dress


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

slickpanther said:


> lol good shit. I'm just a sucker for OG themed lowriders. OG themed lowriders stand the test of time and never get played out. It really depends on the car. Some cars have such bad ass body lines that they don't need all that extra stuff  I'm sorry.... As long as my pocket book will allow... Zenith and Daytons only.


X1000


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> When i was single and no kids i bought 3 sets of Daytons within 4 year span . But now married and kids it hard to buy a set of brand new daytons when tha kids want new video games and shoes and other stuff they need so i buy Galaxy 72 spoke now a little cheaper and not bad quality.Cuz tha wife and kids got to look good too not just tha car.:thumbsup:


 Family first always


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

509Rider said:


> Sadly my 400 dollar, 6 year old chinas outlasted my 2300 dollar garbage ass new school Zs.


OH NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tru2thagame said:


> Ain't nuthin wrong with candy on a car and on the wheels. Just like my lady says. The shoes have to match the dress


i agree there, I got powdercoat and flake on mine and they match nicely :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Some tripple Gold ZENITHs would be the shit right about now.....but from what I've been reading, it's close to 18mo wait if you want Cali Z's. Add another 6 for KO's. :nosad:


 That is crazy,get some D's and it will take less than a month


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> _30,40,50.........100thosand$$$ rides on chinas_ :bowrofl::bowrofl: SOME PEOPLE JUST LOVE TO ROLL PRETEND DAYTONS, HOPEING TO FOOL PEOPLE THAT DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER. PEOPLE THAT HAVE THE NERVE TO RIDE ON WHEELS MADE BY 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE BOYS, PROBABLY WEAR FAKE JEWELRY TOO. "FAKE IT TILL I MAKE IT" ATTITUDE DOESN'T WORK FOR ME. I'M A BLACK BELT KARATE INSTRUCTOR AND ONE OF MY JOBS IS TO CHASE OUT FIGHTERS THAT ARE GOING TO GET HURT, AND WITH THAT BEING SAID, LOWRIDEING IS NOT FOR EVERYONE, IT'S AN EXPENSIVE SPORT. MAYBE THEY SHOULD STICK TO LOWRIDER BIKES.


 ****** talking about jewelry karate and bikes wtf aint this some shit


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

YEAH THE DUDE IS A BAD ASS KARATE MAN AND A LOWRIDER . IM A LOWRIDER AND A MEXICAN :ninja:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

HE MUST BE SUPA-FLY DIDNT THAT DUDE KNOW KARATE AND DRIVE A PIMP ASS CADDI AND SOLD BLOW HE FORGOT TO TALK ABOUT SELLIN BLOW


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> YEAH THE DUDE IS A BAD ASS KARATE MAN AND A LOWRIDER . IM A LOWRIDER AND A MEXICAN :ninja:


 LMAO


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

HEMET JORGE said:


> That looks real clean bro....I'm not a fan of cross laced but ur ride looks kool....I laugh at DUMMIES who think having more paint on there wheels makes them more custom and we ROCK MULTI CANDY PAINT JOBS ALL THEY LONG....


Thanks


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


> X1000


"Devil's Chariot", one of my favorite lowriders of all time is a good example. Link- http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/205417-devil-s-charriot-1967-impala.html Those badass body lines, jet black paint, True Spokes, and mean ass lay is all that needs to be said. In my opinion, colored chinas alone would have killed a car like this. gotta love that OG style


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Skim said:


> i agree there, I got powdercoat and flake on mine and they match nicely :biggrin:


Those shoes make ur bitch even sexier!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


tru2thagame said:


> Those shoes make ur bitch even sexier!


:worship:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

Voltron said:


> What's up with that? Mutha fuckas got 57,58,59,....... rags on chinas. I got a street ride scraches and dings on the real deal DAYTONS.


:dunno: Who gives a fuk.......m/fs rollin. :thumbsup:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

i prefer colored spokes and all chrome undercarriages so aint nothing cheap even if i got colored spokes and i aint the only one because there aint nothing cheap or ugly about this car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bad ass lac!


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

When you spend so much time and money ($20,000 or more) on a ride why cut corners on some cheap wheels. 

We see it way too often on the lowrider scene. My car is by no means show worthy, but I decided to invest in a wrapped frame instead of candy paint and chrome undies.


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

we get the point now. fuck it as long as its not on 26's who cares


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

71chevy said:


> 100 spokes look alot better, kinda like straight teeth look better than gapped teeth , feel me!


Cheap ass


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

leg46y said:


> why do Z's cost so much?????? im sure other US companies can make the same quality rim for alot less$$$ plus less of a wait, and better service.im in retail and ive found that people who pay big$$$ automatically think its a better product. just because its alot more expensive.DONT GET ME WRONG, I LOVE THE LOOK, AND THE FACT THEYRE A BETTER PRODUCT. But it just feels like they got a monopoly on the game.................my 2c. and sometimes it aint worth even that


They cost so much because they look so much better!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

supersporting88 said:


> When you spend so much time and money ($20,000 or more) on a ride why cut corners on some cheap wheels. We see it way too often on the lowrider scene. My car is by no means show worthy, but I decided to invest in a wrapped frame instead of candy paint and chrome undies.


 YOU BETTER PULL UP OR SHUT UP WITH A WRAP FAME BUD! CUZ WERE IM FROM WE WRAP AND CANDY PAINT THE FRAME AND ROCK CHROME UNDIES.... O YEAH AND DONT FORGET ROLL CHINAS TOO


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

fo sho Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> _30,40,50.........100thosand$$$ rides on chinas_ :bowrofl::bowrofl: SOME PEOPLE JUST LOVE TO ROLL PRETEND DAYTONS, HOPEING TO FOOL PEOPLE THAT DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER. PEOPLE THAT HAVE THE NERVE TO RIDE ON WHEELS MADE BY 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE BOYS, PROBABLY WEAR FAKE JEWELRY TOO. "FAKE IT TILL I MAKE IT" ATTITUDE DOESN'T WORK FOR ME. I'M A BLACK BELT KARATE INSTRUCTOR AND ONE OF MY JOBS IS TO CHASE OUT FIGHTERS THAT ARE GOING TO GET HURT, AND WITH THAT BEING SAID, LOWRIDEING IS NOT FOR EVERYONE, IT'S AN EXPENSIVE SPORT. MAYBE THEY SHOULD STICK TO LOWRIDER BIKES.


Werd!!!!!


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> Really??? Hating on chinas??? You must be bored or just a little kid




Little kid???, that's real funny coming from a someone that is fucking around with an , 84 cutlass:bowrofl::shh::bowrofl:. I literally have a karate student in high school, ( good follow through kicks, needs help in blocking punches)...... wasting his little milk money on a, "G"body, maybe your the one that should grow up, little kid.............84 brougham:bowrofl:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/1211-84euroclipbrougham.html


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

pits n lowriders said:


> i prefer colored spokes and all chrome undercarriages so aint nothing cheap even if i got colored spokes and i aint the only one because there aint nothing cheap or ugly about this car



but there is something ugly about your car,,,,,,,,,,,, your wheels.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

*For life bitch! 
*


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> but there is something ugly about your car,,,,,,,,,,,, your wheels.


are you seriously tryin to clown on crystal blue persuasion? u better do your homework on that one and the wheels on it are not dayton,zeniths or chinas.they are roadstars,a quality wheel.


----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

pits n lowriders said:


> i prefer colored spokes and all chrome undercarriages so aint nothing cheap even if i got colored spokes and i aint the only one because there aint nothing cheap or ugly about this car



Are you the original owner of that car.........


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

HEMET JORGE said:


> Are you the original owner of that car.........


 Im not the owner my uncle is and the original owner that bitch was built in my grandma garage


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

thats all i rolled in 90s was real d's, but now a days all chrome chinas will do.lol


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

Homie ain't nothing wrong with my car do u have one and I got a cutty too


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

JRO said:


> *For life bitch!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> YOU BETTER PULL UP OR SHUT UP WITH A WRAP FAME BUD! CUZ WERE IM FROM WE WRAP AND CANDY PAINT THE FRAME AND ROCK CHROME UNDIES.... O YEAH AND DONT FORGET ROLL CHINAS TOO


Yea dat!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

JRO said:


> *For life bitch! *


How much u want for that banner?


----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

pits n lowriders said:


> Im not the owner my uncle is and the original owner that bitch was built in my grandma garage


Ur uncle don't show it anymore.....


----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

pits n lowriders said:


> Homie ain't nothing wrong with my car do u have one and I got a cutty too



Who are you talking to right here......


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

If you got the bread for D's or Z's hey do you..............But aint nothing wrong with chinas I have no complaints with mine at all im on a budget.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

he took out last weekend thats were that pix is from n i was talking to the karate kid thats on here because this is what he said "but there is something ugly about your car,,,,,,,,,,,, your wheels."


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I hate seeing people that call themself lowriders always complaining and hating on fellow riders for whatever reason. It seems nowadays nothing is cool and there's always some asshole with a negative comment about everything. I'm sure we all know someone rolling daily trucks and cars that they paid 30-50 G'z for but when it came time to put some wheels on it, their first concern was with getting the biggest ones for the cheapest possible. I ride what i like, D'z and China's and i couldn't care less what the next man chooses as far as wheels or anything else. It's supposed to be about building something you like, not trying to impress other guys.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I hate seeing people that call themself lowriders always complaining and hating on fellow riders for whatever reason. It seems nowadays nothing is cool and there's always some asshole with a negative comment about everything. I'm sure we all know someone rolling daily trucks and cars that they paid 30-50 G'z for but when it came time to put some wheels on it, their first concern was with getting the biggest ones for the cheapest possible. I ride what i like, D'z and China's and i couldn't care less what the next man chooses as far as wheels or anything else. *It's supposed to be about building something you like, not trying to impress other guys.*


x2, these foo's are getting it twisted :ugh:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> JRO said:
> 
> 
> > *For life bitch! *
> ...


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

i got some 14x7 wires with black spokes that came with my 66 impala i just bought .... anybody know where i can get some chrome spokes to replace the black ones? also i need some cheap white walls


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

good luck tire are hard to find these days 155 80 r13


SJRaider18 said:


> i got some 14x7 wires with black spokes that came with my 66 impala i just bought .... anybody know where i can get some chrome spokes to replace the black ones? also i need some cheap white walls


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

One Monte has China's and the other has 72 spoke Daytons bought in the 90's. Im from the old school and roll on Daytons even if they are old. Can't beat the price on China's though.


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I hate seeing people that call themself lowriders always complaining and hating on fellow riders for whatever reason. It seems nowadays nothing is cool and there's always some asshole with a negative comment about everything. I'm sure we all know someone rolling daily trucks and cars that they paid 30-50 G'z for but when it came time to put some wheels on it, their first concern was with getting the biggest ones for the cheapest possible. I ride what i like, D'z and China's and i couldn't care less what the next man chooses as far as wheels or anything else.Well said Cashmoneyspeed It's supposed to be about building something you like, not trying to impress other guys.


Well said Cashmoneyspeed:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I hate seeing people that call themself lowriders always complaining and hating on fellow riders for whatever reason. It seems nowadays nothing is cool and there's always some asshole with a negative comment about everything. I'm sure we all know someone rolling daily trucks and cars that they paid 30-50 G'z for but when it came time to put some wheels on it, their first concern was with getting the biggest ones for the cheapest possible. I ride what i like, D'z and China's and i couldn't care less what the next man chooses as far as wheels or anything else. It's supposed to be about building something you like, not trying to impress other guys.



What you need to understand is 90% of the people on Layitlow don't have a car, and that's where a lot of the shit tallking comes form, the people with no cars.


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

OGJordan said:


> What you need to understand is 90% of the people on Layitlow don't have a car, and that's where a lot of the shit tallking comes form, the people with no cars.


The best post of the whole topic, couldnt have said it better:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

OGJordan said:


> What you need to understand is 90% of the people on Layitlow don't have a car, and that's where a lot of the shit tallking comes form, the people with no cars.


real talk


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I DONT HATE .


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> What you need to understand is 90% of the people on Layitlow don't have a car, and that's where a lot of the shit tallking comes form, the people with no cars.


True, true. It just sucks that for someone just seeing this site and having an interest in what we love, get bombarded by bullshit about what the current "standard" is.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

It's funny how many "lowriders" are shit talkers. Bad enough we get it from the muscle car guys and hot rodders, but to hate on our own??? If everyone went by this so called status quo of what a "true" lowrider looks like all you'd see is candied out 58-64 Impalas at shows. Each to thier own, wether it be an a-body, g-body or a wagon sittin on bruce lee roys or D'z and Z'z just get out there and ride and represent our culture.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Voltron*  
What's up with that? Mutha fuckas got 57,58,59,....... rags on chinas. I got a street ride scraches and dings on the real deal DAYTONS.




KAKALAK said:


> x2 and Im sure that if everybody could afford D's or Z's if you perfer than they would. Wheels are the finishing touch on the ride. I mean after everything is done...... then you buy the wheels


I'm like the others I too would be embarrased to finish my car and go the cheap route with chinas.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

all new stuff made with china parts...so only throwback shit matters....everything else china....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ars!n said:


> It's funny how many "lowriders" are shit talkers. Bad enough we get it from the muscle car guys and hot rodders, but to hate on our own??? If everyone went by this so called status quo of what a "true" lowrider looks like all you'd see is candied out 58-64 Impalas at shows. Each to thier own, wether it be an a-body, g-body or a wagon sittin on bruce lee roys or D'z and Z'z just get out there and ride and represent our culture.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I'm rollin O.G's i would like to get a set of D's one day


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

160.00 thats why


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Sadly my 400 dollar, 6 year old chinas outlasted my 2300 dollar garbage ass new school Zs.



dammm u paid 400 for sum chinas..


shit no more than 300 fuck that,.,.n thats if they new,,.

take care of em n they will last

if u got d'z or Z'z more power to u,.,.

hate on my chinas n u get D'z nutz

,.,.gotta love them expensive ass rims,,but u dont see em in traffic though


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

Skim said:


> agreed but only on all chrome chinas. i give a pass to color matched only because they took the extra step to make them different. me personally only dayton or zenith but thats just me :biggrin:


x a billion


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

aphustle said:


> dammm u paid 400 for sum chinas..shit no more than 300 fuck that,.,.n thats if they new,,.take care of em n they will lastif u got d'z or Z'z more power to u,.,. With tires hate on my chinas n u get D'z nutz,.,.gotta love them expensive ass rims,,but u dont see em in traffic though


With tires


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

509Rider said:


> With tires


:yes: SERIO CONTROLA :rofl:


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Roll with what you got or can afford homies or what you can get...least your rolling.

Ideal world we would all have a 59 rag (or what every you fancy) with all the trim, bells and whistles. Different strokes for different folks, just do what ya can when ya can and enjoy what u have.

DRIVE IT TO THE WHEELS FALL OFF. WHO CARES WHAT THEY ARE.


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

I hate seeing cars on d'z and z's. That don't drive their shit or don't hit a switch it don't matter what you have if your not on the street. While some people are babying their d'z and z's. I'm on the street faithfully every weekend on chinas and still turning heads. d'z and z's are cool but I don't see anything wrong with Rollin c's


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

bigbeanz702 said:


> I hate seeing cars on d'z and z's. That don't drive their shit or don't hit a switch it don't matter what you have if your not on the street. While some people are babying their d'z and z's. I'm on the street faithfully every weekend on chinas and still turning heads. d'z and z's are cool but I don't see anything wrong with Rollin c's


 Hahaha..... Throw sum C's on that bitch!


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Hahaha..... Throw sum C's on that bitch!


 Hahahaha.... Let's collaborate on a song about c's. So we can get rich so we can.buy d'z and z's. like there chinas


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Honestly, whats the difference in terms of looks? Or is it just an overall quality issue?


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Honestly, whats the difference in terms of looks? Or is it just an overall quality issue?


 I think for the most part its a quality issue. But it seems like alot of people even in this thread get alot of life out of their chinas if maintained properly.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

They last about the same amount of time to me. I prefer the cheaper wheel because I drive my shit all the time. If I fuck one up.. oh well didnt pay much for it. Everytime Ive gotton Daytons I end up reselling them.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> I think for the most part its a quality issue. But it seems like alot of people even in this thread get alot of life out of their chinas if maintained properly.


 Ok thank you for the response. I have a 63 Impala and I'm about to buy a set of OG wires and I just wanted to know what the difference was, thanks!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

JRO said:


> They last about the same amount of time to me. I prefer the cheaper wheel because I drive my shit all the time. If I fuck one up.. oh well didnt pay much for it. Everytime Ive gotton Daytons I end up reselling them.


aint that the truth. First time I curbed a set of D's, I was pissed for days. Chinas, say oh brother and go buy another lol.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

71chevy said:


> 100 spokes look alot better, kinda like straight teeth look better than gapped teeth , feel me!


I agree, going less than 100 spokes make them look like truspoke rims :barf:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> I agree, going less than 100 spokes make them look like truspoke rims :barf:


 Are u guys fucking kidding! 72 spokes are the shit. Used to be the only way u could tell it was a real dayton till they started making 72 spoke chinas. Plus tru spoke are bad ass old school rims way better than chinas. Also I would like to apolgize to all the china riders who got their feeling hurt cause of this thread. It was just an obsevation after going to a show and I seen rag top x frame impalas chrome undies,bad ass mural,bad ass paint and chinas


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Voltron said:


> Are u guys fucking kidding! 72 spokes are the shit. Used to be the only way u could tell it was a real dayton till they started making 72 spoke chinas. Plus tru spoke are bad ass old school rims way better than chinas. Also I would like to apolgize to all the china riders who got their feeling hurt cause of this thread. It was just an obsevation after going to a show and I seen rag top x frame impalas chrome undies,bad ass mural,bad ass paint and chinas


Maybe spending an extra $2000 on wheels that look similar and serve the same purpose would have meant sacrificing a mural or chrome or some other aspect of the car. Could have multiple sets of wheels for the car too, ya just never know. To each his own.


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

JRO said:


> They last about the same amount of time to me. I prefer the cheaper wheel because I drive my shit all the time. If I fuck one up.. oh well didnt pay much for it. Everytime Ive gotton Daytons I end up reselling them.


puro hubcaps,,


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Voltron said:


> Are u guys fucking kidding! 72 spokes are the shit. Used to be the only way u could tell it was a real dayton till they started making 72 spoke chinas. Plus tru spoke are bad ass old school rims way better than chinas. Also I would like to apolgize to all the china riders who got their feeling hurt cause of this thread. It was just an obsevation after going to a show and I seen rag top x frame impalas chrome undies,bad ass mural,bad ass paint and chinas


 How does the casual onlooker know if they're real D's or just Chinas?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

other than the nock offs, a passer by couldnt tell the difference.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

leg46y said:


> other than the nock offs, a passer by couldnt tell the difference.


then that passer by is not a real rider ...


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

ice64berg said:


> then that passer by is not a real rider ...


 ok then "real rider" Apart from the nockoffs, what looks the difference unless your looking up close


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

leg46y said:


> ok then "real rider" Apart from the nockoffs, what looks the difference unless your looking up close


 Good question.. I'm going to say nothing!


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

bigbeanz702 said:


> I hate seeing cars on d'z and z's. That don't drive their shit or don't hit a switch it don't matter what you have if your not on the street. While some people are babying their d'z and z's. I'm on the street faithfully every weekend on chinas and still turning heads. d'z and z's are cool but I don't see anything wrong with Rollin c's


Alot of people or the majority of them on Ds and Zs have a cleaner ride then a typical beat up and chipped up street hopper and will only drive their wheels on weekends


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Voltron said:


> Are u guys fucking kidding! 72 spokes are the shit. Used to be the only way u could tell it was a real dayton till they started making 72 spoke chinas. Plus tru spoke are bad ass old school rims way better than chinas. Also I would like to apolgize to all the china riders who got their feeling hurt cause of this thread. It was just an obsevation after going to a show and I seen rag top x frame impalas chrome undies,bad ass mural,bad ass paint and chinas


we'll agree to disagree :h5: By the way I hate wagons also :happysad:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

leg46y said:


> other than the nock offs, a pastheser by couldnt tell the difference.


The spokes have. A soft smoth taper, and the nipples all face flat side out are a couple


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Agreed, if your going to color them use chinas. Dont ruin a perfectly good all chrome DAYTON


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Daytons should not be looked at as a sacrifice... it should be a goal.
they do not look the same. i rode chnas one summer cuzz 5.20s were bald and scarc e to find. showed up at the cruising spot and everyone was like whats different on your car....oh the chinas.
same style all chrome and was easily noticed .


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> Alot of people or the majority of them on Ds and Zs have a cleaner ride then a typical beat up and chipped up street hopper and will only drive their wheels on weekends


 so what are you saying homie are you saying my car is a chipped up hopper ? .... and just cus you have d'z and z's don't mean your car is cleaner. I see more cars on d'z and a few on z's that aren't that clean that are chipped up. Then I see clean cars on them d'z and z's


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ars!n said:


> aint that the truth. First time I curbed a set of D's, I was pissed for days. Chinas, say oh brother and go buy another lol.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

bigbeanz702 said:


> Hahahaha.... Let's collaborate on a song about c's. So we can get rich so we can.buy d'z and z's. like there chinas


 :rofl: I'm wit it. We will be called the Far East Wheel Movment.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TO ME IT'S JUST A MATTER OF MAKING SINCE ON YOUR OF INVESTMENT BUILD. IF YOU ARE ROLLIN A CHIPPED UP STREET RIDE, ROLL CHIINAS TO COMPLIMENT THE CONDITION OF THE CAR. IF YOU ARE BUILDING A SHOW PIECE THEN YOU CAN GO EITHER QUALITY DAYTONS, ZENIETHS, OG WIRES, L.A. WIRES, TRU SPOKES, OR (NEW) CHINAS, TO COMPLIMENT THE QUALITY OF YOUR BUILD. BUT I DON'T SEE THE COMMEN SINCE LOGIC IN INVESTING IN HIGH QUALITY SPOKES ON RIDES THAT (LOOK) LIKE THEY COST LESS THE THAN THE SPOKES. :nicoderm:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Bad ass rides! Are you referring to trailer riders, internet riders, or lowriders? Lowriders ride on Daytons, Zenith, Tru's,Chinas,Straight laces, Supremes, Cragars, Moons, hupcaps, or whatever they feeling. Trailer riders sit on display wheels(D's, Z's,or C's Who really Cares!)..display wheels. Internet riders ride on dreams( I guess you can call them D,s!)


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

JROCK said:


> TO ME IT'S JUST A MATTER OF MAKING SINCE ON YOUR OF INVESTMENT BUILD. IF YOU ARE ROLLIN A CHIPPED UP STREET RIDE, ROLL CHIINAS TO COMPLIMENT THE CONDITION OF THE CAR. IF YOU ARE BUILDING A SHOW PIECE THEN YOU CAN GO EITHER QUALITY DAYTONS, ZENIETHS, OG WIRES, L.A. WIRES, TRU SPOKES, OR (NEW) CHINAS, TO COMPLIMENT THE QUALITY OF YOUR BUILD. BUT I DON'T SEE THE COMMEN SINCE LOGIC IN INVESTING IN HIGH QUALITY SPOKES ON RIDES THAT (LOOK) LIKE THEY COST LESS THE THAN THE SPOKES. :nicoderm:


Are O.G's not considered Chinas:dunno:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Went to a cruise night last night . You wont believe how many high dollar rides rolling on Chinas with D's and Z's KO's. :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Went to a cruise night last night . You wont believe how many high dollar rides rolling on Chinas with D's and Z's KO's. :rofl:


hahahah well said it happens alot more then most would think hahahahah


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> Hahaha..... Throw sum C's on that bitch!


 Hahahahahhahahah WTF i am fucking rolling with this one!!!!!!!


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

The way I see it specially on this days, if you have a nice ride and a set of wheels, who cares where the wheels where made just put them on and start crussing, and represent.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

I roll 72 Spoke Daytons. OG 5.20's. For me its the only way.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

whats funny is people are hating on what kind of wheels is on another mans ride, so what he got a nice ride he has to ride all the wheels that you say should be on his car, thats dump look all around your house look at your clothes, toothpaste tv and whatever else you own not all made in the usa if you got everything made in the usa you are a bad muthafucka, i would stop hating on the nice rides with chinas and worry about your own this is a dumb topic to each his own if everybody build their rides the same were would we be


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


DIPPINIT said:


> I roll 72 Spoke Daytons. OG 5.20's. For me its the only way.


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

What happens when all the og 520's run out? Go to new g cokers or what?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## DENVER LANE (Feb 17, 2010)

DAMN HOW U MAD ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MOFO PUT ON HIS RIDE? SO U MAD MOFOS ROCKIN CHUCK TAYLORS AND NOT JORDANS.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Skim said:


> agreed but only on all chrome chinas. i give a pass to color matched only because they took the extra step to make them different. me personally only dayton or zenith but thats just me :biggrin:


Hey Skim like I did :wave:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

DENVER LANE said:


> DAMN HOW U MAD ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MOFO PUT ON HIS RIDE? SO U MAD MOFOS ROCKIN CHUCK TAYLORS AND NOT JORDANS.


I think the concern / question is not Taylors versus Jordan, but real deal versus imitation, Real Jordans vs fake Jordans. Rolex versus Folex. A China wheel is a cheap imitation copy of an original American Lowrider brand. 
:dunno:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THE POINT SHOULD BE WHY DO PEOPLE CARE IF YOU GOT A NICE LOWRIDER CAR IN THEIR EYES, THE TYPE OF WHEELS YOU CHOOSE TO PUT ON IT IS YOURS SUCH AS PAINT, WE ARE STILL HAVING THE SAME CONVERSTION FROM YEARS AGO. SPONSOR THE GUY YOU DONT LIKE TO SEE HIS CAR SITTIN ON CHINAS, MY QUESTION IS HOW IS THIS NOT HATING?


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

plague said:


> THE POINT SHOULD BE WHY DO PEOPLE CARE IF YOU GOT A NICE LOWRIDER CAR IN THEIR EYES, THE TYPE OF WHEELS YOU CHOOSE TO PUT ON IT IS YOURS SUCH AS PAINT, WE ARE STILL HAVING THE SAME CONVERSTION FROM YEARS AGO. SPONSOR THE GUY YOU DONT LIKE TO SEE HIS CAR SITTIN ON CHINAS, MY QUESTION IS HOW IS THIS NOT HATING?


Its only Hating on people from Utah  JK.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

DIPPINIT said:


> Rolex versus Folex. :dunno:


 I KNOW DAT FOO AIN'T CRACKIN ON MAH MUFFUGIN WATCH MAYNE. I'M BAWLIN ON A BUDGET PATNA.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

DIPPINIT said:


> Its only Hating on people from Utah  JK.


 PINCHE MORMANS GOT 23 KIDS TO FEED, HARD TO BUY DAYTONS.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> PINCHE MORMANS GOT 23 KIDS TO FEED, HARD TO BUY DAYTONS.


 this is true i got my wifes daytons forsale only rode on about six times i am also a galaxy dealer


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DIPPINIT said:


> Its only Hating on people from Utah  JK.


 lol you got me, just seems like every couple of years about chinas i sell a shit load of chinas to people but not many sets of daytons


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

FAKE IT TIL YOU MAKE IT


----------



## DENVER LANE (Feb 17, 2010)

i done seen clean ass shit on chinas, maybe cleaner than the ones talkin bout fakes


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

bigbeanz702 said:


> so what are you saying homie are you saying my car is a chipped up hopper ? .... and just cus you have d'z and z's don't mean your car is cleaner. I see more cars on d'z and a few on z's that aren't that clean that are chipped up. Then I see clean cars on them d'z and z's


 I just saying my two cents here a street cruiser will most likely be riding on chinas which is no big deal with dealing with the weather eliments


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

With sooooooooo many Zenith/Dayton KOs and Chips selling left and right here on LIL and on EBAY, its hard to believe there are that many real Ds and Zs running around without KOs or Chips :rofl: How many times have we seen a customers order a set of Envious 72's with Zenith KOs and Chips? Probably one too many :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

plague said:


> lol you got me, just seems like every couple of years about chinas i sell a shit load of chinas to people but not many sets of daytons


:wave: wuts good doggie :wave:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> I just saying my two cents here a street cruiser will most likely be riding on chinas which is no big deal with dealing with the weather eliments


quoted for truff. You gotta have your shit powder coated almost for them not to rust up here in the NW


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

whats been up with you, i am trying to find the ultimate dayton


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> Little kid???, that's real funny coming from a someone that is fucking around with an , 84 cutlass:bowrofl::shh::bowrofl:. I literally have a karate student in high school, ( good follow through kicks, needs help in blocking punches)...... wasting his little milk money on a, "G"body, maybe your the one that should grow up, little kid.............84 brougham:bowrofl:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/1211-84euroclipbrougham.html


 ok so your bored then... And I haven't owned a gbody since high school so, try fleetwood brougham. Oh and as far as your karate student, cool I guess. This thread is rediculous good luck


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ars!n said:


> quoted for truff. You gotta have your shit powder coated almost for them not to rust up here in the NW


Same in the midwest, powdercoat the nips/spokes or constantly clean battle the surface rust. I've had them rust up just sitting in a garage too, dam salt gets in the air.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

D's or Z's for my cars no exceptions!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

chinas and spray paint all day :guns:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

how can you tell


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

i need to take it back to 85 and come up on some daytons...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Same in the midwest, powdercoat the nips/spokes or constantly clean battle the surface rust. I've had them rust up just sitting in a garage too, dam salt gets in the air.


we don't have to worry so much about the salt but it is constantly raining around here. One of the guys at a shop here was telling me he powder coated his nips and spokes and rolls them beeshes all year round. Never really thought of it like that till he pointed it out :rofl:



streetshow said:


> chinas and spray paint all day :guns:


Hell yeah. Cheap custom touch. Plus if you decide you don't like the way it came out or the style. Say oh brother and go get another :biggrin:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> how can you tell


there is plenty of ways to tell. do alittle research and u will have the answer to your ?????:rofl:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Man its another forum called bolt ons or knockoff on the same shit.....but most fake dayton 100 spokes are made in l.a...at places ike oneway hyd......so these is l.a. Spokes not china.....i got some real dz for special functions..like new years day...but if you dipn down vermont ave i.d rather have a generic ...pot holes a mothafucka...and daytons cost more to replace....boxchevyshoe.......madhouse proformance....


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

People can say what the fuck they want, real shit is real shit and people roll what they can afford. How it goes down.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> how can you tell


found this on craigslist.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

my answer to all the bullshit about chinas bein cheap is a few things 

-they LOOK cheap
- you can tell easy
- once you have a set of D's, trus, Z's, etc .. u will not want anything else in my eyes .. and if u fuck up some chinas, its $80 or wahtever for a new wheel.. i fuck up a D or Z, and its $200 for a new barrell .. not the worst thing .. plus real riders know how to drive and NOT fuck up wheels LOL...


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

AGUILAR3 said:


> found this on craigslist.


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Reading through this topic and I see tons of people talking about Daytons bend as easy as chinas. You guys can't fucking drive or what? That's the LAST thing I'm ever worried about is curbing the rims.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

OGJordan said:


> Reading through this topic and I see tons of people talking about Daytons bend as easy as chinas. You guys can't fucking drive or what? That's the LAST thing I'm ever worried about is curbing the rims.


LOL


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

touchdowntodd said:


> my answer to all the bullshit about chinas bein cheap is a few things
> 
> -they LOOK cheap
> - you can tell easy
> - once you have a set of D's, trus, Z's, etc .. u will not want anything else in my eyes .. and if u fuck up some chinas, its $80 or wahtever for a new wheel.. i fuck up a D or Z, and *its $200 for a new barrell *.. not the worst thing .. plus real riders know how to drive and NOT fuck up wheels LOL...


how much for the repair? Always wondered that. I like chinas for the fact that if they got stolen, oh well. But like most rollin Bruce Lee Roys, would like to some day buy another set of Daytons, or maybe Z's instead.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

DIPPINIT said:


> People can say what the fuck they want, real shit is real shit and people roll what they can afford. How it goes down.


True, but topic is about "bad ass rides" on chinas. like going to prom in sneakers, they may be bad ass Jordans( painted chinas) but they are still sneakers..they just dont seem to go with the overall look.


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

DIPPINIT said:


> I roll 72 Spoke Daytons. OG 5.20's. For me its the only way.


Yes sir..Agreed..:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

ars!n said:


> how much for the repair? Always wondered that. I like chinas for the fact that if they got stolen, oh well. But like most rollin Bruce Lee Roys, would like to some day buy another set of Daytons, or maybe Z's instead.


Might as well get a 4 door, less likely to be stolen.


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Daytons are only $1800 brand new. I could understand if they were $25,000 wheels, lol,


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

DIPPINIT said:


> Might as well get a 4 door, less likely to be stolen.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good One..


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

If you can save up for paint, you can save up for Dayton's.. If you want to be the best you gotta buy the best..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

shit i remember fools were getting killed left and right for daytons in the 80s and 90s in my city, now fools i think are most likley to get jacked at gun point cause now with the whole china wheel thing, some people would say respect the jackers and buy real daytons, but ill sell you some chinas


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

but if someone feels you have a super show car, then you should have daytons, how much sence does that make a bad as ride in whos eyes is there a certain dollar amount you put in your car that you hit and says daytons now everybody has diffrent views on what they think is a nice car,


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I sold my d's to buy some double cross laced chinas


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

plague said:


> shit i remember fools were getting killed left and right for daytons in the 80s and 90s in my city, now fools i think are most likley to get jacked at gun point cause now with the whole china wheel thing, some people would say respect the jackers and buy real daytons, but ill sell you some chinas


I think that was every where. I know that shit was happening in Seattle. Shit if it was wires, they were pretty much considered Daytons. Now I think jackers are pretty much interested in high end imports since lowriding is as main stream as it was back in the 90's.





DIPPINIT said:


> Might as well get a 4 door, less likely to be stolen.


that kinda talk will not be tolerated here!

































:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey how about sponsor the muafukas who dont have D's or Z's or how about don't worry about what i do to MY ride...This way of life is all about expression. you do what you like. At the end of the day not a single one of US can judge anyone.....so lets cut all the hating and lite weight hating and get back to the days of cruising and meeting peope who share the same love..

My 2cents...
Stay Thirsty My Friends


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

Yepp!! :thumbsup: Fresh for the Super Show...


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Can someone post a Dayton and China side by side for comparison?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

In the end of the day it comes down to $$$.
Im sure everyone who has the cash would buy the real deal. We all want the best on our rides, but sometimes the circumstances just dont allow it.

But dont go hatin on someone because the rims they are rolling on arnt stamped.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Heath V said:


> Can someone post a Dayton and China side by side for comparison?


Brand new china 100 spokes on left, 72 spoke Daytons from the mid 90's on the right.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> CHINITHS ALL THE WAY


im betting thats what most of these "zeniths" are 

chineths 

anyone else seen a rusty set of daytons I HAVE. in the end its all in how you take care of your shit


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

topic is bad ass show cars with chinas, if you got 40 stacks to put in a show car im sure they can afford any kind of wheels they want,


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Brand new china 100 spokes on left, 72 spoke Daytons from the mid 90's on the right.


Thanks bro.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

i have zeniths on my 64 ragg but who cares on if u roll dayton zenith or chinas on clean ass car its your money roll what the fuck u want but i dnt agree on gold chinas only way ill roll some chinas is if there all chrome i have some chinas on my 68 caprice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAYTON








CHINA


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

^ Ok, whats the difference besides the China pic looks a bit blurry lol.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

well these were my wheels besides the stainless steel spokes, some dayton are stamped on either the lip or hub or both, but stamped in the hub on the inside of the wheel knockoffs are way heavy you can feel it and also marked on the inside, nipples are all lined up on a dayton but on a china the nipples are all over the place and never lineup unless time was really taken on them a dayton is way stronger and can take a real beatin, chinas will bend if you ever hold them you can field the diffrence, but the main thing is the shine and the chrome, i sell wheels at my shop and we dont have the quality of show cars of la but most people are going with the wire wheel king out here, people that lowride will spot that dayton a mile away, but people on the street your normal guy dont know i get people in saying they bought daytons when all they have is a over priced china, get what you want or can afford and just roll yourshow car


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ive purchased two sets of these both RUSTED at hub where spokes meet hub WTF!! Never again! If theyre gonna rust id rather Roll CHINAS!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Man are ya'll serious? If they clean roll em, It's like the guy that drives a corvette telling the guy that drives a tricked out honda NOS and all to step it up. Race and see who wins. Have fun with it and stop hatin on each other in the lowrider world. COPS do that enough Daytons, Zeniths or chinas, we gettin a ticket :thumbsup:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

Chinas SUCKS!!!!!!!! they stole the look, Dayton wire wheels have been around since 1916. China could have created a totally different look, but instead they decided on sucking someone else's dick. Lowrideing is not for everyone. I can respect a nice clean balanced out 62,63,64 Impala worth 20k dropped on hub caps,,,,,,,,,,,but i CAN'T respect 100k ride on Chinas. In my eyes anyone cought on China wheels is disrespecting himself and his club.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

thats cool, but in lowriding we dont respect people that make fake names on websites just to voice a point no one is gonna agree with each other all the time its differance of views but dont disrespect your club bro the china stops there.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Heath V said:


> Can someone post a Dayton and China side by side for comparison?


13" 88 Spoke Triple D on car
14" China off car
Notice the difference in Color....Big difference











Just me but i'd rather keep these Spinning on my ride


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Bad Pic:thumbsup:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

plague said:


> DAYTON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like those infomercials, before and after pictures.They try to trick you with illusions.
China has dirty whitewall and ugly tire.
Dayton has clean whitwall on 5.20s


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

hahahahahaha thats just the way i had them lol


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a set of MCclean knock offs that went through hell, and still looked good. Kept a good shine and no rust. My project now I got OG wires, and I plan to take this car to car shows. I figure since I wanna roll on the streets I might as well throw some Chinas on let them take a beating. Once I get my car painted I'm going to color match with some D'z for car shows, and ride the OGz for the streets too many potholes to f*ck up Dz. Chinas are cheap, but they serve they purpose and everyone isn't balling. When I first got those MCcleans I was working over the summer going to school, now Im older I can afford better. Those Mccleans held me down though, and I'm glad they were affordable.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

I got real daytons one set 72 spoke gold & chrome...but they dont get rid on just for the hell of it.....special occassion....they was my big bro custom made for his ride..with stamps..that read dec 1990....dayton wire wheel......but both my lowlows got 100spokes made by gboyz..in los angeles...not china....so they l.a.spokes


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I'm not going say i hate seeing badass rides on chinas, what annoys me is bangin' ass rides with no damn wheel chips


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

low4ever said:


> I'm not going say i hate seeing badass rides on chinas, what annoys me is bangin' ass rides with no damn wheel chips


what if theirs no inserts :dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CaliLiving said:


> what if theirs no inserts :dunno:


IT'S ALL GOOD IF THE KNOCK OFF IS WITHOUT AN INSERT BUT SMOOTH ROUND CENTER. BUT KNOCK OFF WITH INSERT WITH NO CHIP IN THE CENTER LOOKS STRAIGHT JUNKIE. :nicoderm:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

Chinas are imposters. Pretend Daytons.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> Chinas are imposters. Pretend Daytons.


of course they are...now they make fake zenith...but economics plays a part....and readly availbe....dayton have to be order from?ohio....fakes are made at hydraulic shops...in l.a...and let me ask yall this???japs lowrider..make they own hardware.....where they get they rims from?????


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> Chinas are imposters. Pretend Daytons.


A claim that something/someone is an imposter implies some sort of deviant motive or malicious agenda. Have you ever seen a set of wheels with Daytom or Daiton stamped on them?Have you ever payed Dayton price for a set of chinese wheels? NO!


If you are wondering why chinese wire wheels went into production, its because wire wheels were a market of overpriced highly niched item, someone seen the opportunity and now many reasonable enthusiasts are thankful the option of buying wheels you can afford to replace every year when they get damaged.

If you dont get why show cars run them.... has any other trend in the show circuits made sense in recent years? For some reason, you still gotta have the right signature in the trunk tho, even if it is counterfeit valves


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

AndrewH said:


> A claim that something/someone is an imposter implies some sort of deviant motive or malicious agenda. Have you ever seen a set of wheels with Daytom or Daiton stamped on them?Have you ever payed Dayton price for a set of chinese wheels? NO!If you are wondering why chinese wire wheels went into production, its because wire wheels were a market of overpriced highly niched item, someone seen the opportunity and now many reasonable enthusiasts are thankful the option of buying wheels you can afford to replace every year when they get damaged.If you dont get why show cars run them.... has any other trend in the show circuits made sense in recent years? For some reason, you still gotta have the right signature in the trunk tho, even if it is counterfeit valves


say im coming down crenshaw blvd blastn off...4th lick a tire bust...bend up the rims....id rather be on some n0 name spokes...than a dayton or zenith....and you can get generics powder coated..annodized cheap


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

AndrewH said:


> A claim that something/someone is an imposter implies some sort of deviant motive or malicious agenda. Have you ever seen a set of wheels with Daytom or Daiton stamped on them?Have you ever payed Dayton price for a set of chinese wheels? NO!
> 
> 
> If you are wondering why chinese wire wheels went into production, its because wire wheels were a market of overpriced highly niched item, someone seen the opportunity and now many reasonable enthusiasts are thankful the option of buying wheels you can afford to replace every year when they get damaged.
> ...


LOL


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> and you can get generics powder coated..annodized cheap


 IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO ANODIZE WHEELS YOU ILLITERATE RACIST PIECE OF MOTHER FUCKIN SHIT. ANODIZING ONLY WORKS ON ALUMINUM. I SWEAR TO FUCKIN GOD YOU ARE ABOUT THE DUMBEST MOTHERFUCKER THIS SITE HAS SEEN SINCE FUNDI.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> say im coming down crenshaw blvd blastn off...4th lick a tire bust...bend up the rims....id rather be on some n0 name spokes...than a dayton or zenith....and you can get generics powder coated..annodized cheap


 HOPEFULLY YOU CRASH HEAD ON INTO A TELEPHONE POLE AND SPLIT YO WIG OPEN, YA HEARD.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO ANODIZE WHEELS YOU ILLITERATE RACIST PIECE OF MOTHER FUCKIN SHIT. ANODIZING ONLY WORKS ON ALUMINUM. I SWEAR TO FUCKIN GOD YOU ARE ABOUT THE DUMBEST MOTHERFUCKER THIS SITE HAS SEEN SINCE FUNDI.


lmao....your a dumb dip? Shit fuck ...jackoff...or what eva....bitch thet anodize rims..***** wires...yeah over at oneway....gboyz..too you fool ass hillbilly...still riden on mcclean bolt on 15s huh????


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> HOPEFULLY YOU CRASH HEAD ON INTO A TELEPHONE POLE AND SPLIT YO WIG OPEN, YA HEARD.


you are a hillbilly.....what are ***** rims made off...bubba??????trailer?trash d0nt know shit...were you makin a point...jethro...


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

But like i said ...i got a set of real daytons.....but everyday riden hitn regular cruise spots...it on generics.....special fuction..ie..newyears..4th...and so on...put them on........oh and jack dont be made you aint never stood some shit up.....you aint never hopped a car have you???? Toobad yo laptop aint got switches huh


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> But like i said ...i got a set of real daytons.....but everyday riden hitn regular cruise spots...it on generics.....special fuction..ie..newyears..4th...and so on...put them on........oh and jack dont be made you aint never stood some shit up.....you aint never hopped a car have you???? Toobad yo laptop aint got switches huh


You are the most uninformative, abnoxious, ignorant waste of space on LIL. I don't care where you're from or how long you've been lowriding, how many inches you've hit, you have nothing to bring to the table so please go kill yourself :wave:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

ars!n said:


> You are the most uninformative, abnoxious, ignorant waste of space on LIL. I don't care where you're from or how long you've been lowriding, how many inches you've hit, you have nothing to bring to the table so please go kill yourself :wave:


and your father is a transgender hooker...but i dont hold that aginst you??now you can talk tuff online..but remember its online....arsin..or flaming ****..??mind ya biznes bitch


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

If ya dont like what i say or it offends you.......ya probally a bitch ass..........with no lowlow....or a woman who loves you...like jack bauer or eddie bauer....or arsin...hes flaming....or a sucka like that....we here to talk bout rims....not ride my nutz....we all know how you guys envy me...but its not bout me...its bout rims....******,s


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> lmao....your a dumb dip? Shit fuck ...jackoff...or what eva....bitch thet anodize rims..***** wires...yeah over at oneway....gboyz..too you fool ass hillbilly...still riden on mcclean bolt on 15s huh????


 FUCKING DIPSHIT. THE ONLY METAL THAT CAN BE ANODIZED IS ALUMINUM. FUCK U AND THE GHETTO ASS RIM SHOP THAT LIED TO YOUR IGNORANT MOTHERFUCKING ASS. BWAHAHAHAHA. STUPID FUCK.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO ANODIZE WHEELS YOU ILLITERATE RACIST PIECE OF MOTHER FUCKIN SHIT. ANODIZING ONLY WORKS ON ALUMINUM. I SWEAR TO FUCKIN GOD YOU ARE ABOUT THE DUMBEST MOTHERFUCKER THIS SITE HAS SEEN SINCE FUNDI.



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> FUCKING DIPSHIT. THE ONLY METAL THAT CAN BE ANODIZED IS ALUMINUM. FUCK U AND THE GHETTO ASS RIM SHOP THAT LIED TO YOUR IGNORANT MOTHERFUCKING ASS. BWAHAHAHAHA. STUPID FUCK.


wow you got rims on your farm tractor.....yeehaw....wtf do say to a wood from the sticks??????teeln me bout anodized...he would?know...his pa tild him


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> wow you got rims on your farm tractor.....yeehaw....wtf do say to a wood from the sticks??????teeln me bout anodized...he would?know...his pa tild him


misinformation seems to run rampant around your circle, now i just feel bad for you.

you probably think powdercoat is bullet proof too


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> misinformation seems to run rampant around your circle, now i just feel bad for you.you probably think powdercoat is bullet proof too


are the rims on your double wide powder coated???????how many pumps does it have??????


----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO (May 24, 2011)

where can i get the knock off things that go in the middile instead of a hole or jt plain ???????


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I have zeniths on one ride, and two sets of daytons on my other two rides. I also have some colored chinas. Personally, they are all good. Love my chinas like I love my D'z.


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

China's baby. Fuck D's and Z's. china's dont bend or scratch or loose air any faster than D's. They look just as nice and If I put a Dayton stamp on china's, no one would know the difference. But I tell you what, If one of my china's bend, I dont have to sell one of my kids and a testicle to replace it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

KingDavid said:


> China's baby. Fuck D's and Z's. china's dont bend or scratch or loose air any faster than D's. They look just as nice and If I put a Dayton stamp on china's, no one would know the difference. But I tell you what, If one of my china's bend, I dont have to sell one of my kids and a testicle to replace it.


:drama:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

NEXT TOPIC.....:machinegun::machinegun::dunno:


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed, I see you dont share my view. I've owned china's and D's and there is no difference besides the offset. I wouldnt spend the money on D's. they are overpriced. The only reason I had the set I had is cuz I got the homie hookup from a friend of mine that was selling them.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

KingDavid said:


> cashmoneyspeed, I see you dont share my view. I've owned china's and D's and there is no difference besides the offset. I wouldnt spend the money on D's. they are overpriced. The only reason I had the set I had is cuz I got the homie hookup from a friend of mine that was selling them.


They do have a different look: spokes, nips lining up, and plating quality. I've owned more than my share of both and side by side the chrome quality is noticable, along with the weight of the wheels, and overall structure. I've had loose spokes on 3 china's to where the wheels were junk and no hopping or abuse at all to them. Never had loose spokes on my Daytons even with doing burn outs and being much rougher on them. China's will rust in the winter here no matter what, even in a garage, never had that issue with D'z even sitting outside with nothing more than a car cover on the car. True, if you stay up on cleaning them then china's can stay looking good year after year but the gold and chrome will fade faster than D'z and you'll end up with re-occuring surface rust on the nips and spokes no matter what. I've also never had an issue with D'z with how sometimes the inner lip of the dish will bend from pot holes. I still ride both, i just know they're not quite the same quality as one is a cheap imitation of the other. You're right though, most don't know the difference.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Since I don't plan on keeping a set of wheels till I die, Chinas are fine. McCleans makes a pretty good wheel and there reasonably priced.. I've always had powder coated rims to match my car except when I was running supremes.. I say to each his own..


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

D's, Z's, OG's, Chinas......whatever. Roll with what you can afford. If the shit looks good with what you got, so be it. As long as they look better than stockers.


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> They do have a different look: spokes, nips lining up, and plating quality. I've owned more than my share of both and side by side the chrome quality is noticable, along with the weight of the wheels, and overall structure. I've had loose spokes on 3 china's to where the wheels were junk and no hopping or abuse at all to them. Never had loose spokes on my Daytons even with doing burn outs and being much rougher on them. China's will rust in the winter here no matter what, even in a garage, never had that issue with D'z even sitting outside with nothing more than a car cover on the car. True, if you stay up on cleaning them then china's can stay looking good year after year but the gold and chrome will fade faster than D'z and you'll end up with re-occuring surface rust on the nips and spokes no matter what. I've also never had an issue with D'z with how sometimes the inner lip of the dish will bend from pot holes. I still ride both, i just know they're not quite the same quality as one is a cheap imitation of the other. You're right though, most don't know the difference.


See, A LOT of people say this kinda stuff but I've had quite a few friends with D's and had loose spokes and air leaking past the truing. Yet I've never had such a problem on china's. I mean though, I personally think certain china's are rediculously shitty. But I ride OG's. Nice wheel, good price, all the options you could want, strong and dependable, and dont have that rust problem. I will agree with you there. some china''s rust if you cough on them. lol


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

KingDavid said:


> See, A LOT of people say this kinda stuff but I've had quite a few friends with D's and had loose spokes and air leaking past the truing. Yet I've never had such a problem on china's. I mean though, I personally think certain china's are rediculously shitty. But I ride OG's. Nice wheel, good price, all the options you could want, strong and dependable, and dont have that rust problem. I will agree with you there. some china''s rust if you cough on them. lol


fuck I better take my bruce lee roys out of the garage and put them in the family room or something hno:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> a little more??? I bought a set of chinas with tires for 500 shipped. called Dayton rep and they wanted 2700 for the same looking set all chrome 13x7's no tires and without shipping. Sounds like alot more than just your "little more"


true that... got 3 sets of chinas  where did u order ur chinas from.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

ars!n said:


> fuck I better take my bruce lee roys out of the garage and put them in the family room or something hno:


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Daytons or zenniths any day. Better chrome and quality and I wont go cheap on my ride. Seen alot of chinas rusting early and easy to recognize with the nip linning or knock offs


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I just ordered a set of OG wires today, great quality and no complaints from me. And for 465 out the door, shipping included you really can't complain.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IF YOU GO CHINAS ATLEAST GO 13X7 NOT 13X4 LOL


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

I see people trying to argue two key points:
To say "to each his own" is one thing. This argument stays on topic.
To say " they are the same" is another. This one is just plain stupid,they are clearly not the same thing.
Most chinas I have seen, and I have seen plenty im my roughly 15 years in the game. , DO NOT SHINE LIKE DAYTONS.
They even have deep scratches under the chrome that are visible from a distance.
The china chrome spokes do not look as good ad DAYTONS SST ones.Both forementioned features you may not ditinguish 
in a picture on this site. But roll into a picnic at Elysian park and say they are the same ...you will get clowned. I put chinas on my
car once and no more than 15 seconds went by at the cruise spot when someone asked "what is different about your car ...oh the chinas"
sold them brand new with tires for a hundred bucks a few weeks later....never again.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

not everybody got that much money 2 spend on sum rims


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

This topic was about 30,40,100k+ cars on chinas. Don't know what's up with all the hurt feelins.


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

Voltron has a point. I'm a broke fool so chinas is all I can afford. But I know if had 30 gs + on my car those chinas had to go.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

SYCKO-AZ said:


> Voltron has a point. I'm a broke fool so chinas is all I can afford. But I know if had 30 gs + on my car those chinas had to go.


:yessad::yessad::yessad: couldn't agree with ya more on that one.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Daytons on Dailys to China's on $75k Trailer Queens.....really what does it matter??Nothing?You like what you like ,who gives a shit what anyone else thinks.Were all lowriders and should treat others like you wanna be treated.Much love to all you motherfuckers that ride low lows!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

if you can spend the cash, do it! if not then buy what you can!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

DanielDucati said:


> Daytons on Dailys to China's on $75k Trailer Queens.....really what does it matter??Nothing?You like what you like ,who gives a shit what anyone else thinks.Were all lowriders and should treat others like you wanna be treated.Much love to all you motherfuckers that ride low lows!:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

******** said:


> if you can spend the cash, do it! if not then buy what you can!


Word,i had both and my car didnt look much different.on the 65 im building right now will probably have Ds or Zs on it when rim time comes but you never can count another mans bread right:scrutinize:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ching-changs 4 rife


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

DanielDucati said:


> Daytons on Dailys to China's on $75k Trailer Queens.....really what does it matter??Nothing?You like what you like ,who gives a shit what anyone else thinks.Were all lowriders and should treat others like you wanna be treated.Much love to all you motherfuckers that ride low lows!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::werd::yes::h5:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Voltron said:


> This topic was about 30,40,100k+ cars on chinas. Don't know what's up with all the hurt feelins.


:werd:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> ching-changs 4 rife


:roflmao:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

DanielDucati said:


> Daytons on Dailys to China's on $75k Trailer Queens.....really what does it matter??Nothing?You like what you like ,who gives a shit what anyone else thinks.Were all lowriders and should treat others like you wanna be treated.Much love to all you motherfuckers that ride low lows!:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> Ducati said it all close topic


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

D's don't even make gold no more homes x custom wheels made in USA r way better lookn than D's !!! Is about cruzyn wth pride shown ur own style n seen low lows on da streets not sitting just in ur pad or only on shows Lik many I know !!!!much mad fckn luv 2 all da raza cruzyn in lowriders no matter how much $$$$ or wheels u rolln In !! Keep it up n hatters on blast hey  lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Daniel is,on point


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

oh and i know these arent 100 thousand dollar cars im just saying even us with street cars are riding like this


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

FUCK CHINAS!!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Aubrey2007 said:


> oh and i know these arent 100 thousand dollar cars im just saying even us with street cars are riding like this


? right homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm rolling china's on my ride fuck what ya heard I keep em clean doe


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

From My experience the chinas are prone to rust near the:inout:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DanielDucati said:


> Daytons on Dailys to China's on $75k Trailer Queens.....really what does it matter??Nothing?You like what you like ,who gives a shit what anyone else thinks.Were all lowriders and should treat others like you wanna be treated.Much love to all you motherfuckers that ride low lows!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:STRAIGHT TO THE POINT HOMIE


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

sg90rider said:


> zs have chinas parts on them anyways do your home work maybe not the older one but the new ones do :thumbsdown: i thank the dish and something else is china parts


Zenith of Cali the JD special not OG Zenith from Campbell


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

slickpanther said:


> It's funny you said that because there's nothing I hate more in the lowrider game than colored wheels :barf:... And old school traditional lowriders that don't lay all the way. To me, colored wheels belong on hot rods and rat rods. I only consider all chrome and chrome and gold a lowrider wheel. But that's just me.


I agree plus that chrome you got from Campbell now called WWK will last 20+ years easy


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm rolling china's on my ride fuck what ya heard I keep em clean doe


Larry thats your ride??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fesboogie said:


> Larry thats your ride??? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


ya bro I been tryin to keep it on the downlow but it's hard I wanted to wait to break it out for the first kickback


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> ya bro I been tryin to keep it on the downlow but it's hard I wanted to wait to break it out for the first kickback


lol damn that shit is gonna kill it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I wont mention it in the other topic!!! lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

updated signature :naughty:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I seen that sig on your first post LOL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

fesboogie said:


> lol damn that shit is gonna kill it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I wont mention it in the other topic!!! lol


:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I seen that sig on your first post LOL


:rofl: now if I just had a badass ride


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> :rofl: now if I just had a badass ride


what you working with??


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Fuck what kinds of rims as long is there spokes and 13 14 and ur low ride them to the wheels fall off ttt Chinas and dayton


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHIT MOST IMPALAS ARE MADE OF CHINA PARTS AND METAL SO IT WILL MATCH THE CHINA RIMS LOLOLOLOL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> what you working with??


 just buckets bro :shh: 



64 CRAWLING said:


> SHIT MOST IMPALAS ARE MADE OF CHINA PARTS AND METAL SO IT WILL MATCH THE CHINA RIMS LOLOLOLOL


good point :rofl:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SHIT MOST IMPALAS ARE MADE OF CHINA PARTS AND METAL SO IT WILL MATCH THE CHINA RIMS LOLOLOLOL


SI AHUEVO


----------



## Abelito (Oct 10, 2011)

I bought a set of old DAYTONS from my Home Boy for $500 the with close to new tires. No rust & one rim with a little ding. I could if bought chinas? The chrome on mine are in good condition. I seen chinas after a year and they look like China ......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

I HATE SEEING LOWRIDERS SITTING IN GARAGES..COLLECTING DUST....WHO CARES BOUT CHINAS.....AND HATE TRAILER QUEENS....IF U A TRUE LOWRIDER.....THEN RIDE YOUR SHIT....QUIT COMPLAING BOUT RIMS....CLOSE THIS THREAD ALREADY.....:roflmao::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

Turns out they all were china's to begin with thanks to JD.

Unless you roll d's or real campbells you are riding chinas.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> I HATE SEEING LOWRIDERS SITTING IN GARAGES..COLLECTING DUST....WHO CARES BOUT CHINAS.....AND HATE TRAILER QUEENS....IF U A TRUE LOWRIDER.....THEN RIDE YOUR SHIT....QUIT COMPLAING BOUT RIMS....CLOSE THIS THREAD ALREADY.....:roflmao::facepalm::facepalm:


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

debo67ss said:


> AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Why do you care as long as it ain't your car..


----------

